# Form 1436. How to pay for addtional applicant



## faysalatil (May 24, 2016)

Hell Everyone,

Can anyone please inform how to make additional payment while filling form 1436 for additional applicant (spouse)? I got married after lodging my application for 189 before grant

I will pay by credit card but where and when?

TIA.


----------



## manishabajpai (Dec 21, 2016)

faysalatil said:


> Hell Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone please inform how to make additional payment while filling form 1436 for additional applicant (spouse)? I got married after lodging my application for 189 before grant
> 
> ...



Even I have this doubt , can someone please direct me ?


----------



## faysalatil (May 24, 2016)

manishabajpai said:


> Even I have this doubt , can someone please direct me ?


Hi,

Well I have answer. I just filled that form with exactly what information they seeked.
The form asks for credit card information and signature. 

After around 4 weeks they debited my Visa Credit Card.

As per norm in Bangladesh, I had to endorse sufficient USD in my credit card and keep the foreign gateway open and then wait. They do not need CVV information.

So just fill the form with all the information and wait. If anything goes wrong they will contact you.

Regards

Application Lodged: Feb`16. 
189 Granted: Feb 18
Made First Entry: Apr`18.


----------



## kish1986 (Jan 9, 2019)

faysalatil said:


> Hell Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone please inform how to make additional payment while filling form 1436 for additional applicant (spouse)? I got married after lodging my application for 189 before grant
> 
> ...



Hi,

Could you confirm how did you pay the fee for the additional applicant?
Did you just enter the CC details in the form 1436 or is there any other way to make the payment?

Once form 1436 is submitted, how long it took to get the HAP ID?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kish1986 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you confirm how did you pay the fee for the additional applicant?
> Did you just enter the CC details in the form 1436 or is there any other way to make the payment?
> ...


Form 1436 no longer asks for credit card details - instead you pay via the "My Payments" section on Immiaccount and fill-in your receipt details, and attach your receipt along with your Form 1436 when uploading it to Immiaccount.

This is the Form 1436 I used: 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1436.pdf

My experience using Form 1436 to add my partner:

I ascertained how much I need to pay, you can refer to the table here:
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/t...#tab-content-2

Then pre-pay for the additional applicant via the "My Payments" section on Immiaccount - I selected Adelaide as my processing centre. 

You can get to this section doing the following: from the top tab bar select "My payments" and then "Manage payments", then Select "pre-pay paper service".

Then fill in Form 1436 with the payment receipt number, and upload the signed and dated Form 1436 and receipt number to your Immiaccount.

Within 2 days DHA added my partner to my application.

Then we proceeded to upload evidence as required (e.g. evidence of our relationship, functional english, PCC's etc.).

About 3 weeks later DHA got in touch with HAP IDs for medical checkup.

Timeline is also in my signature.


----------



## kish1986 (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi,

Many thanks for your response on this. Really helped me a lot.

I am not claiming any points for my spouse. So I don't need to submit any English score of my wife. Can you correct me if I am wrong here?

Thanks a lot for your time and support.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kish1986 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Many thanks for your response on this. Really helped me a lot.
> 
> ...


You still need to prove functional English for the spouse 
There are several methods to do it, and you can choose the one which is easiest for you 

Cheers


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

kish1986 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Many thanks for your response on this. Really helped me a lot.
> 
> ...


You don't need to submit any English score or evidence for your wife, however if you don't you need to pay a second fee which is almost $4,900 AUD.


----------



## kish1986 (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi,

I have paid the fees for additional applicants on 16th Jan and received acknowledgement on 18th Jan. However even 3 weeks, I still didn't receive the HAP IDs of the additional applicants. I tried reaching the support and they don't have any ETA for this. Any pointers on this?

Also, have you received the Grant? If yes, how long it took for you approx. to receive the Grant after submitting the medicals.

Many thanks for your time and support.

Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kish1986 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have paid the fees for additional applicants on 16th Jan and received acknowledgement on 18th Jan. However even 3 weeks, I still didn't receive the HAP IDs of the additional applicants. I tried reaching the support and they don't have any ETA for this. Any pointers on this?
> 
> ...


You just have to wait for a CO contact, some applicants have had success emailing [email protected] / [email protected] asking for HAP IDs to be generated. 

My partners medical was submitted on Dec 6, I don't think we will hear anything until mid-March to mid-April at least.


----------



## Nareesh (9 mo ago)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Form 1436 no longer asks for credit card details - instead you pay via the "My Payments" section on Immiaccount and fill-in your receipt details, and attach your receipt along with your Form 1436 when uploading it to Immiaccount.
> 
> This is the Form 1436 I used:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1436.pdf
> ...


----------

